# The LEGO Movie: Erster Teaser Trailer zum Film mit den Bauklötzchen



## PeterGrubmair (22. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The LEGO Movie: Erster Teaser Trailer zum Film mit den Bauklötzchen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The LEGO Movie: Erster Teaser Trailer zum Film mit den Bauklötzchen


----------



## Malifurion (22. Juni 2013)

Geil. Da haben se wohl sehr viele Lego Movies auf YouTube anschauen müssen, damit sie sich dazu durchringen. Hoffe auf einen netten Familienfilm.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2013)

ich habe den schon Gestern gesehen und fand den schon ganz nett, auch wenn man bei so einem Film immer das Stichwort "Lizenzgurke" mitschwingt


----------



## Meatsucker (22. Juni 2013)

Wenn man den Humor des Trailers durch den ganzen Film ziehen kann, werde ich ihn definitiv schauen.Fand den Trailer echt lustig, stehe aber auch sonst auf Lego....


----------



## hamburgcity (7. Oktober 2013)

Deutsche Synchro versaut mal wieder ALLES!


----------

